# E-Reader



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can download books from Amazon.com while in Egypt? What type of problems have you had trying to download while here in Egypt? I am trying to decide wether or not it would be a good investment since Amazon has a heap of free books to read.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

According to the Amazon website, they don't ship Kindles to Egypt, nor do they sell e-books there. There are loads of other sorts of e-readers and other sources of e-books (free or not). Take a look at Project Gutenberg or a site called ManyBooks.net for free e-book downloads that will work on a variety of readers or just on your PC, smart phone or other reading devices.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have an e-reader (Sony PRS-300) and I downloaded a lot of books from torrent sites. I like it very much! I use it on flights, when I have to wait in Egypt (car check, bank etc. etc).


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> According to the Amazon website, they don't ship Kindles to Egypt, nor do they sell e-books there. There are loads of other sorts of e-readers and other sources of e-books (free or not). Take a look at Project Gutenberg or a site called ManyBooks.net for free e-book downloads that will work on a variety of readers or just on your PC, smart phone or other reading devices.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Easy enough to get around by using a VPN or proxy server.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

NZCowboy said:


> Easy enough to get around by using a VPN or proxy server.


The issue is, though, that they don't ship to Egypt and apparently they have no 3G agreement with any of the phone services there, rendering the "Whisperjet" wireless feature useless.

Actually, Amazon doesn't necessarily go by your IP address - they use your registered shipping address, which makes things tricky if you are an Amazon customer for other things. If you switch back and forth a few times, they may come back and ask for "proof" of your latest shipping address.

Besides, the Kindle doesn't read epub format e-books. There are loads of e-readers that do, including the Sony line, Nook, Kobo and a few others. There's a nice matrix of some of the most popular types of e-readers here: MobileRead Wiki - E-book Reader Matrix
Cheers,
Bev


----------

